# Nvidia Geforce FX Go5700 Driver update



## Saito (Sep 1, 2002)

I have an HP Pavillion zd7000 laptop (winXP) that has a Nvidia Geforce Fx Go5700 gpu. I would like to update the drivers for my gpu because Im having troubles with a game Im playing and I suspect that its the driver that needs updating.

Well, I went to nvidia.com and downloaded the drivers but when I start the setup i get the following error:

The NVIDIA Setup program could not locate any drivers that are compatible with your current hardware. Setup will now exit.

I thought I might have downloaded the wrong version of the driver, so i went back to the website and tried other drivers from the software download page. I tried:

1. Geforce Go 7800 GTX for winXP
and
2. Geforce and TNT for winXP

I get the same error from both.

How can I update the driver for my video card? What am I doing wrong?

Thanks


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

Trying to install new drivers when you do not have a clue as to what you are doing. That is what you are doing wrong, to answer the question you ask.


----------



## Saito (Sep 1, 2002)

well its not the first time I updated drivers for nvidia cards, but it is the first time i try it on a laptop. The drivers that i downloaded from nvidia don't seem to work and I have no clue why that is.


----------



## StillLearnin' (Oct 25, 2001)

Go here:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...1148894&lang=en&cc=us&softwareitem=ob-21686-1

ANYTIME you're dealing with "proprietary" computerware, always try their latest drivers/software first. Make sure any Anti-Virus software, System Restore and any Firewalls are disabled when installing or uninstalling (especially in XP). Hope this works. If not, post back what game and what problems you're having. You may have to research the game manufacturers' website for a solution (maybe a patch for the game?).


----------



## Saito (Sep 1, 2002)

the version of the driver at HP website is 5.4.0.5 A which is current with what I have on the laptop.

The game Im having trouble with is World of Warcraft. The colors are all wrong. Am I stuck or forced to use drivers from HP for my video card or is it possible to update the drivers from nvidia?


----------



## StillLearnin' (Oct 25, 2001)

Check here and see if anything here will help. In situations like this, if everything else works okay it's an incompatibility between the software (game) and the hardware (on the computer) only. Then it's usually up to the game manufacturer to issue a patch (do you have any/all of them installed? http://wowvault.ign.com/View.php?view=Patchnotes.List&category_select_id=3 ) ....more info for you:

http://www.blizzard.com/support/wow/?id=aww0823p

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/info...sionid=81140AC6C0F4BF6CD0627A41819A94A5.app03

http://www.blizzard.com/support/wow/?id=aww0830p

http://www.blizzard.com/support/wow/


----------



## cbcb (Apr 10, 2006)

pugmug said:


> Trying to install new drivers when you do not have a clue as to what you are doing. That is what you are doing wrong, to answer the question you ask.


Oh, that's _really_ helpful. Having had an identical problem myself (nvidia's drivers not working with my zd7000) I was quite pleased to find this thread - and then totally disappointed to find such an idiotic and non-sympathetic response.

So pugmug, what's your point? These are forums where people need help, not childish insults. Posts such as yours only serve to confirm many people's suspicions that most tech support forums on the web are largely inhabited by smug and self-important sociopaths. By behaving this way you are seriously detracting from what is otherwise a very useful and friendly site.

If anyone knows whether there is a more up-to-date driver that will work for a Geforce FX Go5700 driver then please do post it here. Pugmug: as you're making out that you know exactly what you are doing here, perhaps you could share your limitless knowledge with the rest of the people on this forum?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Guru3d.com used to have a tool that would convert regular drivers for a laptop. I will go have a look and see if it is still there.

Pugmug is just being himself, don't get too bent out of shape over it. I'll have a look at the guru. I'll be back. 

:edit: OK, I can't find the tool but.....try these. I am not sure, but they might work.

http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=1372


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Skivvy beat me to it, but I was just getting ready to say that a laptop (as I understand it) isn't able to update the graphics driver as a PC does. Something to do with the type of screen that is used for them. My mother has a laptop (an older one) and her graphics driver is not update-able at all. So I would suspect that if the newer ones are update-able, they may still need a "special" driver just for laptops.


----------



## evilkitten_67 (Jul 14, 2006)

I have a Desktop computer that uses The GeForce FX Go5700 and have had the same problems with not being able to update. According to the NVIDIA site the last update for this particular driver was in 2004, and nothing they have on there is compatable. I am having problems with the graphics on WoW being choppy and fragmented. I had no problems until this latest patch came out. I wrote to support and they were about as helpful as a toothache told me my driver was outdated and I need to update it. I told them it was discontinued and asked if there was something in the game settings I could change to improve the graphic performance. He replied pretty much repeating what I told him and did not even try to answer my question. Would anyone know of a site that may do updates for my driver other than NVIDIA that I could try?


----------



## mavrik1621 (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey everyone.

Just registered today. Looks like I may be having the EXACT same problem as the original post here. Looked through a lot of the posts with my video card and still cant come up with a solution. I am so tired of this problem!

I have an HP ZD7260US with a GEFORCE FX GO5700 64MB currently running nv4_disp V. 6.14.10.5405.

My only reason for an upgrade in driver is to get back on Everquest I. I've played it with this notebook before, not knowing what the heck I did driver-wise previously to get it going, but I recently reformatted and am required by the game to upgrade my driver for my video card.

The message I am getting from the game is the following:
You currently have a NVIDIA GeForce FX Go5700 (6.14.10.5405) video card installed. We recommend you download version 8185 drivers before playing EverQuest. You can pick up their drivers at http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp.

That last statement as everyone well-knows, is poopoo because most GO series cards are not supported by NVIDIA and only by the manufacturer when it comes to drivers. Going to HP only gets me the same driver I currently have and nothing upgraded.

I have tried several driver installs, including 81.85 and up, dropping in the edited nv4_disp.inf file. (After finally figuring out that much. After finally thinking I was able to install the most recent driver, I only got the BLUE SCREEN OF DEATH and dump of physical memory upon startup.

PLEASE HELP!!!! I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE IT!! 

Ryan


----------



## HP ZD7230US (Aug 29, 2006)

I am having serious problems with my HP laptop. It only stays up in safe mode.
There are lines and dots on the screen (it is not the LCD!) and system is very unstable.
The first couple of times I was able to finally start up in safe mode, windows pop up message was " NVIDIA GEforce 5700 driver is making the system unstable".
Since then I have uninstalled and installed multiple times, with no luck. 

I am able to install only the version on HP website,nothing else works (same error as other people are seeing).

I called HP tech support twice...when I explained the problem, the guy said it is a software problem and we can fix it..offcourse he was asking me for $45 for one time support. But he was vehemently saying it was a software issue and we can fix it.. If he is saying the truth, someone out there knows about this problem and the solution.
HELP ME !


----------



## rty (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi everybody,

Here's a link to a site thats dedicated to Mobile Drivers http://www.laptopvideo2go.com
Hope you can find something here, i have.


----------



## sthughes (Nov 9, 2006)

OK this a little off the point but just so you guys with HP ZD7000's with a Nvidia GeForce FX Go5700 128mb card know (if any have that)- there are big issues with that setup!
It'll run just fine for anything from moths to years then all of a sudden the video card spits the goo and your computer starts up with a blank screen unless it is warmed up! And because it's integrated with the main board that means you have to replace the main board (not cheap). 
I'm only saying this cause it happened to me and cost me over $800 - and that was installing all the hardwware myself.
If I had my time again and the thing still worked I'd sell it as fast as possible! 
I'm now running the older Go5600 and all's good.
You can google this issue - it's a bit obscure but you should find it if you want to.
Same goes for the Compaq NX9000 (i think thats the model number - its a rebadged zd7000 anyway).
Oh and don't get me wrong - I love my ZD7000!


----------



## Saito (Sep 1, 2002)

sthughes,

thats exactly what happened to me! 1 day after the 1 yr warranty ended, boom, my screen goes blank! Right now, my HP ZD7000 is collecting dust cuz HP told me that replacing the motherboard would cost around $900 =(

but what did you mean that the screen would be blank unless wamed up? how do I warm it up?


----------



## sthughes (Nov 9, 2006)

Basically I just turned it on and left it running (with the blank screen) for about half an hour or so, then did a restart. Mine just started as usual then. It was only if I shut it down and left it a few minutes or more that it wouldnt work properly. 
I read a bit on the internet where other people would restart like a dozen or more times consecutivly - this also worked for me but was a bit of a pain to sit there doing it.


----------

